# The 2017 Editions are Arriving.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Last November my herd sire decided he needed a case of foot rot. So I selected one of his sons to fill in. He was a black baldy out of a 14 year old Hereford cow that had never missed. I'm getting some good baldy calves. The bottom photo arrived 4 day ago.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice calves . I miss having cattle.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Good looking calves. Good time to calve no dealing with weather and mud. Hopefully they pack the pounds on for you


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I always liked a "mottled" face calf.....they seem to always "grow off" well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking calves, nice looking momma cows as well.



Vol said:


> I always liked a "mottled" face calf.....they seem to always "grow off" well.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I like the motleys also. They do well at the sale.

It is fun seeing them when first born and looking at the face designs.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> I always liked a "mottled" face calf.....they seem to always "grow off" well.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Never heard them called that before. Up north we call them "brockle " faced. Interesting.


----------

